# Marriott Rewards "Taste of Gold" promotion



## SueDonJ (Sep 23, 2009)

After noticing that our level was changed last week from Silver to Gold, seeing in another thread here that it's happening to others, and reading over on flyertalk, I called to find out what this is.

The rep says that she thought emails were sent out explaining things, but it doesn't seem anyone has gotten them.  Between 10/01/09 and 12/31/09, if you stay 12 nights you'll be upgraded to Gold level through 12/31/10.  If you don't stay 12 nights, you'll be downgraded back to Silver effective 12/31/09.  (On flytertalk someone else heard the downgrade will be effective 2/01/10, fwiw.)  A mailing has begun with the new Gold cards and an explanation of the promotion/Gold benefits, so watch for yours.  

Of course this is a marketing promotion but it's going to be sweet to get the difference in points between Silver and Gold for everything we charge during our trip to Crystal Shores in October as well as all of our holiday shopping this year.  It might even be worth taking advantage of a few of the weekend specials to make up the 5 more nights we'd need (assuming the 7 October nights count, which I don't know why they wouldn't?) to stay Gold throughout 2010.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 23, 2009)

This promotion is a targeted promotion.  Not everyone will get an offer to participate and the Marriott Rewards supervisor didn't know the criteria to get the offer.  I called yesterday to see if there was something similar to get Platinum since we are already gold.  There wasn't.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 23, 2009)

That's good to know, Heidi.  I wonder if I shouldn't have put it out here, then?

It's so odd that somehow Marriott didn't send the emails that they thought they were sending, considering that they send emails for every other darn thing under the sun.     I'm really interested to see what's in the mailing with the new card.

We didn't think we'd ever hit Gold because 50 nights seems to be so many!  But right now we're at 37, which I guess must be because of the rolling nights thing you mentioned in that other thread as well as the few rooms we've tacked on to our drives back and forth to Hilton Head last May.

You're a points junkie and expert, Heidi (which I mean in the absolute best sense possible.)  What are the obvious perks we'll see in the next few months with this upgrade to Gold, and what things should we try to take advantage of while the gettin's good?


----------



## ldanna (Sep 23, 2009)

Latravel said:


> This promotion is a targeted promotion.  Not everyone will get an offer to participate and the Marriott Rewards supervisor didn't know the criteria to get the offer.  I called yesterday to see if there was something similar to get Platinum since we are already gold.  There wasn't.



That's strange because as long as I could see here, nobody that was upgraded registered to this offer. Usually, those target offers come in the mail or when you access your online account at Marriott.com. We have to wait and see.


----------



## Latravel (Sep 23, 2009)

It is strange that an offer could be implemented on your account yet you didn't sign up.  Even people on flyertalk were mentioning they didn't sign up.  Maybe that is why the Marriott Rewards people were surprised no one knew about it.  Well, I don't think anyone will complain about getting more perks for doing nothing.

Some of the benefits:  Theres a very good chance you would be upgraded to a better room - I love this perk especially if the hotel is crowded.  We stayed at the Newport Beach Marriott for a church convention and we got one of the best rooms in the hotel (7th fl ocean view) while most others got stuck in a tower further away with garage views.  Everyone asked how we got our room.  This could be a combination of being Gold and/or multiple week owners from Marriott.  I'm not sure.  You also get free breakfast at non-resort hotels and access to the concierge lounge for drinks/snacks.  You also get more points for your stay, not sure about the details because I don't really pay attention to that benefit.   It's nice to have.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 23, 2009)

Latravel said:


> This promotion is a targeted promotion.  Not everyone will get an offer to participate and the Marriott Rewards supervisor didn't know the criteria to get the offer.  I called yesterday to see if there was something similar to get Platinum since we are already gold.  There wasn't.



I'd try again. I read about Platinum challenges on Flyertalk and called to ask for one a couple of weeks ago. I was already Gold. Agent put me on hold, but came back and offfered me a Taste of Platinum. I was immediately upgraded to Platinum and will keep it and get the new card if I stay 18 nights in some period of time (maybe two months, don't recall exactly).

I don't know if it made a difference that I already had more than 18 nights reserved during the time period, but I've already enjoyed my Platinum status a couple of times.

Sheila


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 23, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Of course this is a marketing promotion but it's going to be sweet to get the difference in points between Silver and Gold for everything we charge during our trip to Crystal Shores in October as well as all of our holiday shopping this year.



That sweet points increase will amount to an extra half point per dollar spent.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 24, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> That sweet points increase will amount to an extra half point per dollar spent.



So spend $50, get 25 more points than what you get as a Silver?  Without doing a thing?  

"Well, that sounds pretty sweeeet to me!"


----------



## auntdef (Sep 24, 2009)

My dh received the email yesterday and it specifically stated* "12 paid nights"*, so......even though TS stays count toward elite status I would check w/MR if that is the case for this promo.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 24, 2009)

auntdef said:


> My dh received the email yesterday and it specifically stated* "12 paid nights"*, so......even though TS stays count toward elite status I would check w/MR if that is the case for this promo.



  That makes sense, should have thought of it!  So our week in October won't count, which means we won't be trying for 12 nights to be extended Gold through all of 2010.  But I still like the upgrade for the rest of this year.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 24, 2009)

I received the same email yesterday.

I was a little confused because Marriott made me Gold back in June, even though I was a few days short for the previous 12 months. I called Marriott today to ask what was going on with this email. The rep put me on hold and came back with an update. He said that all is good, and he extended my Gold status through January 30, 2011. I currently have 46 nights on my account for 2009, so I'll take and keep quiet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> So spend $50, get 25 more points than what you get as a Silver?  Without doing a thing?
> 
> "Well, that sounds pretty sweeeet to me!"



My post was an attempt at sarcasm. Since you usually get 10 points per dollar, that $50 would earn you 500 points, silver nets you 600 points. That extra bonus for being gold gets you a whopping 25 more points for a grand total of 625 points.

I don't think the benefit for gold is much better than silver for this seeing as one has to spend an extra 40 nights in Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> That makes sense, should have thought of it!  So our week in October won't count, which means we won't be trying for 12 nights to be extended Gold through all of 2010.  But I still like the upgrade for the rest of this year.



The "12 paid nights" are also in the current T&C for Marriott rewards. Though people still get nights for TS stays. During the double points promotion earlier this year TS stays were excluded from the double points. Not sure if the same will be true for the mega-bonus promo this fall. It is still possible that you could get credit for your TS stays, so don't lose hope. But also, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 24, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> My post was an attempt at sarcasm. Since you usually get 10 points per dollar, that $50 would earn you 500 points, silver nets you 600 points. That extra bonus for being gold gets you a whopping 25 more points for a grand total of 625 points.
> 
> I don't think the benefit for gold is much better than silver for this seeing as one has to spend an extra 40 nights in Marriott.



Eeeeesh, sometimes this online medium thing is so difficult.  I got your sarcasm and raised you a little Cartman exaggeration.   

Sure, the Gold difference isn't worth an extra 40 nights (paid or timeshare - we don't have the time to be away that many nights!) but I'll happily take whatever they give us through the end of December when this promotion ends.  Our daughter sure appreciated that upgrade to an Executive Suite at the Boston Marriott Copley last Sunday night, and now I understand why after Heidi explained that's a Gold perk.  Sweeet.  

I just wish they'd send me the email or the snail mail with the new card and details - it's so weird to not have been notified at all but still see that "Gold" on our MR account online.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 25, 2009)

TaDa!  I got the email.  Oh happy happy joy joy   

No, really, it's boring and plain and pretty much directs me to the MR website to figure out all of the wonderful and exciting new offers as Gold.  Duh, I've already done that.

It does confirm that the 12 nights must be paid, which means we won't be extending our Gold status beyond the 12/31/10 promotion end date.  Oh well, it'll be good while it lasts.

It contradicts what the rep said on the phone, though - if we did do 12 paid nights, we'd be Gold through 02/11 and not 12/10.  Thinking about it, I hope she also was wrong in saying that we'd be getting new Gold cards soon, because that's a huge waste of promotional spending, isn't it?  I can't imagine they'll issue Gold cards with a 12/31/09 expiration to everyone targeted, and then issue new Silver or Gold cards (depending on if the targets get extended) with 1/1/2010 effective dates.  That would be foolish.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2009)

By far the best benefit of gold status over silver is the EEO certificates. Basically buy one weekend night get one free. We saved almost $200 this year using only one certificate.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 30, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> By far the best benefit of gold status over silver is the EEO certificates. Basically buy one weekend night get one free. We saved almost $200 this year using only one certificate.



I just booked a "buy one night get one free" at The Worthington - a Renaissance hotel in Fort Worth for this weekend using my gold status. It is $259 + tax. Now if they will just upgrade me to a suite ($459), that would really be nice. 

I was told I can only use this promotion only once for a Marriott and only once for a Renaissance. Hopefully I can find a Marriott for my next stay.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 30, 2009)

Interesting, I noticed my account had changed from Silver to Gold.  I've received no notification of why - it even says 25 more nights needed to achieve Gold underneath the 'Gold' designation.

There's a nice new Gold color when I login...

Maybe the email will come.  In any case, I couldn't really see much advantage to Gold over Silver - some, but not much.

I guess we are supposed to spend like crazy to get the extra points?


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 30, 2009)

Terry ... apparently Gold and Plat get free breakfasts for up to 4 at the Paris Marriott CE ... lower levels pay 33 euros each and it's a good breakfast apparently.  You'll prob get a room upgrade too, but make sure you mention to look at your MR number so they can see you are gold now.  I'm plat but think the deal is the same for gold.  I arrive there tomorrow so will let you know.

Brian


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 30, 2009)

OK I have only 22 nights so far but I'm still a silver. 

I'd like a taste too.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 30, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Terry ... apparently Gold and Plat get free breakfasts for up to 4 at the Paris Marriott CE ... lower levels pay 33 euros each and it's a good breakfast apparently.  You'll prob get a room upgrade too, but make sure you mention to look at your MR number so they can see you are gold now.  I'm plat but think the deal is the same for gold.  I arrive there tomorrow so will let you know.
> 
> Brian




Please do. My advisor requested specific rooms for the Grand Flora but not for CE. If you have any suggestions, I'll have her add them.

Tomorrow - WOW!. Have fun Brian.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Numismatist said:


> ... Maybe the email will come.  In any case, I couldn't really see much advantage to Gold over Silver - some, but not much. ...



One perk is the one mentioned by me and dioxide45 above. You can get a free night at a Marriott, JW Marriott or Renaissance. This is good only for gold or platinum elite members.

A couple of more perks are mentioned by Brian above. Free room upgrades and Free breakfast at Marriott and higher hotels.

However, most times the perks are not worth going out of your way to obtain them.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 1, 2009)

With the Taste of Gold promo they had earlier this year timeshare stays did not count towards the 12 nights needed as the T&C says paid nights.  I did get normal nights credit for my timeshare stay which helped me reach gold anyway.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in!  The Marriott CE is very nice, right in the centre of the Champs Elysees where the whole world walks (and drives) by.  My room is very large compared to last time but they put me in a handicap room which has a strange shower (large) setup with no stall .. also no tub.  The shower water just runs on the floor but it's slanted so the water doesn't run all over the place.  

Breakfast is free for up to 4 people and we'll try it tomorrow but I've heard it's well worth the money.      We only have 2 ... forgot to ask if it includes room service breakfast.  I understand they give breakfast to gold and plat as they don't have a concierge room.  I was given some choices for a plat gift ... we chose cheese plate and half bottle of red wine.  They had several choices including 500 MR points.

Our view is over a courtyard so we can see outside ... last time we had a lobby view which I think I prefer, but you never knew what the weather was like until you went outside.  Due to the scaffolding outside on the CE they are not giving CE view rooms right now.  We had lunch while the room was getting ready that cost 69 euros ... 2 club sandwiches with a booze drink each.  One sandwich would have fed us both.

For dinner we went to Fermette Marbeuf which is close to the hotel, but quite a long walk down that street to Georges V.  Just an OK meal but nothing to write home about ... $170 euros for 2 including 2 glasses of 2 wine each, appetizer, and souffle ... the snails were outstanding but the rest wasn't great for the money.  There are a ton of restaurants on Marbeuf and we saw a lot of lineups when we left the Fermette at about 9 pm...apparently one of them is owned by Johnny Depp.

We arrived Air Canada at Charles De Gaulle airport Terminal 2, Section 2A ... the walk from the plane to baggage and customs was really really long and a lot of it uphill.  There were no carts ... I felt like asking for a wheelchair at one point, expecially when I saw the lineups at customs, but the priority line of business class flights got us through in no time.

Weather quite nice ... about low 70's.  Flew on the 777ER which has very strange and somewhat confining 'pods' in business class.  Arrived wiped out especially as we were wakened at 3 am Toronto time for breakfast before landing at 4 am (10 am Paris time).  The first day adustment is a problem.

Got a phone card that permits you to make up to 400 minutes of calls to USA/Canada for 7 euros at a tabac store.  Only problem is that it can only be used at public pay phones of which there are none in the hotel...so we'll have to pay the rip off fee of 2.6 euros for each connected call to home while using the card -- better than hunting down a pay phone I guess.

Brian

Brian


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Took advantage of "Gold" with a free night this weekend in a Renaissance hotel. I called Marriott to check for rate changes just before arrival and got a $60 deduction in my rate.  Upon check-in we got upgraded to a concierge level room (suites were sold out). The lounge was uncustomarily open due to college activities. It offered free breakfast each morning and hors d'oeuvres each evening. Snacks and drinks were also availble throughout the day.

Found out that the Gold offer of "buy one weekend night, get one free" for Renaissance and Marriotts are only available to be used once each.


----------



## VictorB (Oct 6, 2009)

*Taste of Gold Promotion*



thinze3 said:


> Took advantage of "Gold" with a free night this weekend in a Renaissance hotel.


 
We used our Cat 7 travel Certificate (from a package purchased in 2008) for 5 days/4 nights at the JW Le Merigot in Santa Monica (which is now a Cat 8). Gold status allowed us to upgrade to a "junior suite" with an ocean view. Since they don't have a concierge floor, they gave us $15 coupons for breakfast (which meant we had to pay about $4 each for the meal) every day. Service was outstanding, the hotel was incredible. Nice pool but no jacuzzi - great spa and gym. The hotel is sandwiched in between a huge Loews and Shutters. While not right on the beach front, the views of the ocean were spectacular. Weather was outstanding as well. Parking was a real problem and most lots closed at sunset so paying the $34 valet fee per day was the only solution unless you wanted to walk about 1 mile. They do allow in and out priveleges so we took advantage of that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Found out that the Gold offer of "buy one weekend night, get one free" for Renaissance and Marriotts are only available to be used once each.



I asked about this when I booked a stay at the JW in DC. Though I really don't know how the hotel knows if you have used a certificate before since you can print as many copies as you want. I was also able to have several reservations at the same time using the certificate. There is really no code they use. They just make sure that the cert is able to be used where you want to stay and put a note on the reservation.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 6, 2009)

VictorB said:


> We used our Cat 7 travel Certificate (from a package purchased in 2008) for 5 days/4 nights at the JW Le Merigot in Santa Monica (which is now a Cat 8). Gold status allowed us to upgrade to a "junior suite" with an ocean view. Since they don't have a concierge floor, they gave us $15 coupons for breakfast (which meant we had to pay about $4 each for the meal) every day. Service was outstanding, the hotel was incredible. Nice pool but no jacuzzi - great spa and gym. The hotel is sandwiched in between a huge Loews and Shutters. While not right on the beach front, the views of the ocean were spectacular. Weather was outstanding as well. Parking was a real problem and most lots closed at sunset so paying the $34 valet fee per day was the only solution unless you wanted to walk about 1 mile. They do allow in and out priveleges so we took advantage of that.



NICE. I hope to have the same luck next year during our 25th "honeymoon" stays in  Paris and Rome.




dioxide45 said:


> I asked about this when I booked a stay at the JW in DC. Though I really don't know how the hotel knows if you have used a certificate before since you can print as many copies as you want. I was also able to have several reservations at the same time using the certificate. There is really no code they use. They just make sure that the cert is able to be used where you want to stay and put a note on the reservation.



EXACTLY. There is no code. I actually left my printout/certificate in the car and was told that I had to go get it.


----------



## VictorB (Oct 7, 2009)

*Taste of Gold and the JW in Santa Monica*



thinze3 said:


> EXACTLY. There is no code. I actually left my printout/certificate in the car and was told that I had to go get it.


 
I made three calls into MR attempting to apply my Cat 7 travel package certificate before this was actually cleared up. My MR points account went crazy, 45K in 45K out, 160K in and 160K out ... each Rep seemed to do something differently and indicated the last person was wrong. Finally got someone who knew what they were doing. Then there was a 90K point addition to my account as a "good will adjustment." Maybe they felt sorry for us. 

I then called the JW's reservation line and they could not see the e-certificate. I then called Marriott Rewards (this makes the fifth call into them) and they said this is typical and that it does not show up until you check in. sure enough, when I got there they saw the certificate. I was not asked for a paper copy. Doncha just love consistency?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 7, 2009)

This is coming from a guy who has already been to Hawaii and now had to "settle" for an upgraded suite at the JW in Santa Monica.

My heart bleeds for you Victor!  haha jk 




P.S. - Our paths got oh so close at KoOlina. Hopefully next time they will cross.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Victor, I think you and Terry are talking about two different type of certificates. Terry is was using a buy one get one Elite Exclusive Offer, while yours is a 5/7 night reward certificate. The reservation process is much different for each. So there wouldn't be consistency between the two.


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, Brian...I enjoyed my vicarious trip to Paris via your description.  Love it!




pwrshift said:


> I'm in!  The Marriott CE is very nice, right in the centre of the Champs Elysees where the whole world walks (and drives) by.
> 
> Breakfast is free for up to 4 people and we'll try it tomorrow but I've heard it's well worth the money.      We only have 2 ... forgot to ask if it includes room service breakfast.  I understand they give breakfast to gold and plat as they don't have a concierge room.  I was given some choices for a plat gift ... we chose cheese plate and half bottle of red wine.  They had several choices including 500 MR points.


----------



## danuty (Oct 8, 2009)

*Paris CE*

Brian,

Thanks for all the great info! Looking forward to our stay there in May and any other postings from you would be helpful and much appreciated.

Diane


----------



## DebbieF (Oct 8, 2009)

Will be at the Marriott Marquis in Times Square this Sat., using points.  Now that we are Gold from the promotion-do you know if they give you breakfast?  I know their lounge will be closed, but not sure if they give you cert's for their restaurant or $$ off?

Debbe


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2009)

We were upgraded to Gold as well. With our ts stays we would have been gold at the end of October anyway, but what the heck, I'll take it. 

We are doing a mileage run into SNA out of PHL this weekend. I had the Marriott in Irvine booked on points but decided to try my luck at PL. I did get a cheap room at the Hilton but I really wanted Marriott (sometimes it works). I tried to back out of the Hilton room since I bought their stupid insurance. I am calling it stupid because you have to have an avadavid from God to get your money back (who knew?). I really didn't want to bother my doc to save $35 so I am going to the Hilton. 

On the Rewards website there is an offer for BOGO for a Marriott meal if you are Gold or Plat. i wonder how far away by cab the two hotels are and if it is worth the schlepp over there for a meal. Does anyone know?


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 8, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Terry ... apparently Gold and Plat get free breakfasts for up to 4 at the Paris Marriott CE ... lower levels pay 33 euros each and it's a good breakfast apparently.  You'll prob get a room upgrade too, but make sure you mention to look at your MR number so they can see you are gold now.  I'm plat but think the deal is the same for gold.  I arrive there tomorrow so will let you know.
> 
> Brian


We were sent an email 2 weeks before our rewards stay at The Shelbourne in Dublin this past June -because we were Gold, they upgraded us to a concierge level room and we got free breakfast every morning (35 euro each) plus lounge access.
It was a very nice perk and I hope we do as well when we go to Copley Plaza next month.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 4, 2009)

*BOGO is on again!*

The Buy One Get One offer is back on again. Sign in and then look under Gold Exclusive offers on page 3 of 4. Marriott, JW Marriott and Renaissance Hotels qualify. Offer expires January 10, 2010. I just booked two more nights (one free) at the Renaissance in Fort Worth.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

someone please tell me, what is flyer talk?  I sense I am missing something.


----------



## mas (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> someone please tell me, what is flyer talk?  I sense I am missing something.



Flyertalk is a BBS much like tug's but is geared toward the general traveling public.  All the airlines and hotels affinity programs etc are discussed over there.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

mas said:


> Flyertalk is a BBS much like tug's but is geared toward the general traveling public.  All the airlines and hotels affinity programs etc are discussed over there.



I will have to check it out.  There is so much I do not know about the rewards program yet.  Thanks!


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I will have to check it out.  There is so much I do not know about the rewards program yet.  Thanks!



Warning........these Marriott reward points can be very addicting! It's so easy to use that Marriott VISA & earn points and stay at Marriott properties & earn points. The best part is paying the Marriott MF with the VISA and getting 5 points per dollar! Just wish I had more MF (j/k, of course!).

Flyertalk is a great resource and has all kinds of info on Marriott. Use the search feature and you'll be amazed at all the info!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Warning........these Marriott reward points can be very addicting! It's so easy to use that Marriott VISA & earn points and stay at Marriott properties & earn points. The best part is paying the Marriott MF with the VISA and getting 5 points per dollar! Just wish I had more MF (j/k, of course!).
> 
> Flyertalk is a great resource and has all kinds of info on Marriott. Use the search feature and you'll be amazed at all the info!



I'd be happy to let you pay my MF's.  I'll even let you have all the points!  (Just a little service I am happy to provide!)


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I'd be happy to let you pay my MF's.  I'll even let you have all the points!  (Just a little service I am happy to provide!)



Very tempting!! My brain is calculating the points right now!


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Took advantage of "Gold" with a free night this weekend in a Renaissance hotel....) *Upon check-in we got upgraded to a concierge level room (suites were sold out).*



Gold upgrades do not include suites, although occasionally an individual property will do such an upgrade if the suite will otherwise be empty and they like you for some reason.


----------

